# Converting from Direct Wire Dishwasher to Outlet



## MattSausage (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi folks, reading through the forum here there seems to be a lot of knowledge here and I'm in a bit of a quandry.

I signed up because I've gotten a new dishwasher to replace a 20 year old one that just gave up the ghost.

The old one was direct wired, but the cabling coming out of the wall isn't long enough to reach the wiring box on the new dishwasher (full disclosure: it's very possible I cut the cable too short). 

I was thinking I could simply convert the white/black/green directly to an outlet, and mount the box behind the dishwasher and then hook up the dishwasher using the basic plug-in electrical cord. 

After all, it seems my only other option is to splice in a cord to make up the difference in length, and to me that doesn't seem to be the safest way to do things.

Any advice? Any reason NOT to convert it to an outlet? The only thing on this breaker is the dishwasher if that's important information.


----------



## Blue Jay (Feb 21, 2012)

That would be the way to do it, Mount a handi box on the wall put an outlet in it and then plug in the new dishwasher.


----------



## MattSausage (Feb 24, 2012)

Just FYI, I did just this, and though it took some trial and error since I'd never actually placed a new outlet and box before, the dishwasher is in and working like a charm.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Mar 27, 2012)

Just a couple of thoughts  . . . You were obviously using your brain.  Nice.  The receptacle box should be in the wall, not mounted on it.  Easy to do with an "old work" plastic receptacle box.  The space behind a washer is tight enough.  Second, the old "hard wired" setup used to be standard but many models come with appliance cord and plugs.  Third, use appliance cord, not just left over Romex.


----------

